

The Mistake Smart People Make: Being In Motion vs. Taking Action - vincentchan
https://medium.com/the-blog-of-james-clear/the-mistake-smart-people-make-being-in-motion-vs-taking-action-fd5873162a9b

======
sassilly
Interesting argument by Shaan Puri on 'motion, not direction.'

[http://shaanpuri.com/motion-not-direction](http://shaanpuri.com/motion-not-
direction)

